# Squirrel proof outdoor wiring



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

I need to find a type of cable squirrels cant chew. They completely chewed through UF cable that was used to feed some floodlights mounted on trees.

VP


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

The squirrels need to die... :2guns:


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

Imc?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Don't mount floodlights on trees?


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> Don't mount floodlights on trees?


Why is there always someone who has to derail a thread. Either suggest a suitable cable or dont bother wasting my time.

VP

PS: The NEC allows it, so there!


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

Tiger said:


> Imc?


Thanks for your response, it needs to be a flexible cable.

VP


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Put some mesh along each side of the wire and bond it to ground.


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

Victory Pete said:


> Why is there always someone who has to derail a thread. Either suggest a suitable cable or dont bother wasting my time.
> 
> VP
> 
> PS: The NEC allows it, so there!





farlsincharge said:


> Put some mesh along each side of the wire and bond it to ground.


 
Great idea!:thumbsup: Yea those squirrels hate Faraday Cages!

VP


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Victory Pete said:


> Why is there always someone who has to derail a thread. Either suggest a suitable cable or dont bother wasting my time.
> 
> VP
> 
> PS: The NEC allows it, so there!


Code article please. Thanks


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

MC-HL cable would be ideal for your needs, over kill and pricy but would work great. Why not just run the wire inside of seal-tight?


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Victory Pete said:


> Why is there always someone who has to derail a thread. Either suggest a suitable cable or dont bother wasting my time.
> 
> VP
> 
> PS: The NEC allows it, so there!


If you have time to bitch about and respond to replies you don't like, you obviously have time to waste.

:whistling2:


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> Don't mount floodlights on trees?





3xdad said:


> Code article please. Thanks


 
First off, why is anyone assuming I installed these? Second, go read section 410.36 (G).

VP

PS: Is that guitar properly grounded?:thumbsup:


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

sstlouis03 said:


> MC-HL cable would be ideal for your needs, over kill and pricy but would work great. Why not just run the wire inside of seal-tight?


 
Thanks for your help! I considered seal-tight but the squirrels will probably chew through the PVC outer jacket.

VP


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Victory Pete said:


> First off, why is anyone assuming I installed these? Second, go read section 410.36 (G).
> 
> VP
> 
> PS: Is that guitar properly grounded?:thumbsup:


I don't think anyone assumed anything. But the practice of mounting 120v wiring to live vegetation is certainly questionable, as pertains both to the tree and to the installation. I'd investigate low-voltage systems that can use inexpensive flexible cable throughout, and are easier to mount without damage to the tree. Squirrels don't seem to be as interested in it, in my experience anyway. Doesn't cost enough or catch fire!


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

CraigV said:


> If you have time to bitch about and respond to replies you don't like, you obviously have time to waste.
> 
> :whistling2:


Thanks for your useful post.:thumbup:

VP


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

CraigV said:


> I don't think anyone assumed anything. But the practice of mounting 120v wiring to live vegetation is certainly questionable, as pertains both to the tree and to the installation. I'd investigate low-voltage systems that can use inexpensive flexible cable throughout, and are easier to mount without damage to the tree. Squirrels don't seem to be as interested in it, in my experience anyway. Doesn't cost enough or catch fire!


 
Again, I didnt "Practice" this installation, I was there to change the bulbs. Are you questioning the NEC?

VP


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Why can't you use conduit?


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

ilikepez said:


> Why can't you use conduit?


 
As usual the customer says they dont have any money. The PVC was run up the back of the tree, and then UF was run around to the front of the tree to the flood lamp fixture. Running conduit would take some time and look unwieldy, I just want to simply replace the damaged UF with a cable or flexible conduit that the squirrels cant damage. There are 3 of these that need to be fixed.

VP


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Victory Pete said:


> As usual the customer says they dont have any money. The PVC was run up the back of the tree, and then UF was run around to the front of the tree to the flood lamp fixture. Running conduit would take some time and look unwieldy, I just want to simply replace the damaged UF with a cable or flexible conduit that the squirrels cant damage. There are 3 of these that need to be fixed.
> 
> VP


I would say the UF needs to be protected up to 8 feet with min sch 80 PVC. But a squirrel can chew through that also. It would have to be metal to survive the squirrel. 

Maybe you should go to MH forum, they seem to be more your style.


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

backstay said:


> I would say the UF needs to be protected up to 8 feet with min sch 80 PVC. But a squirrel can chew through that also. It would have to be metal to survive the squirrel.
> 
> Maybe you should go to MH forum, they seem to be more your style.


They have PVC going up the tree for 10 feet, then UF comes out and goes around to the front of the tree. What is the "MH Forum"?

VP


----------



## hotwire1955 (Jan 27, 2009)

3xdad said:


> code article please. Thanks


 410.36(g)


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

hotwire1955 said:


> 410.36(g)


Thanks for the help!

VP


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Victory Pete said:


> They have PVC going up the tree for 10 feet, then UF comes out and goes around to the front of the tree. What is the "MH Forum"?
> 
> VP


forums.mikeholt.com


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

backstay said:


> forums.mikeholt.com


Oh yes, I have been there before. Thanks for your help.

VP


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for enlightening me on the fixture on trees, i never knew, i only knew u couldnt support aerial cable from it! Learning and sharing is what this site is for!


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

What about a PVC coated MC type cable? Flexible, but also protected from squirrels. 

Would that work? 

Or, drill through the middle of the tree and feed that wire through......:whistling2::jester:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

The wire is in thier domain, it's really fair game to them. Either the wire mesh as mentioned earlier, or hard pipe it. Anything less will be chewed. Squirrels have the hunger and the time, not bad in the brains dept. either.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Kill a squirrel then hang it by the new uf with a sign around its neck reading "this is what happens to uf chewers in my town!" They'll understand.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Victory Pete said:


> Again, I didnt "Practice" this installation, I was there to change the bulbs. Are you questioning the NEC?
> 
> VP


I neither stated nor implied that you put it into practice. 

Yes, I'm questioning the NEC. It's how codes get changed/updated. NEC is only concerned with saving money for insurance companies. They certainly aren't arborists, and those who I've discussed this with over the decades universally state that nailing, screwing, or girdling a tree with straps is bad for the tree. As for the installation methods themselves, there is no NEC mention of a recommended method of securing some form of wire to a living tree. Most trees continue to get both taller and wider throughout their lifespan, so I fail to see any wiring method of reliably meeting code, not damaging the tree, and allowing for growth.


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

CraigV said:


> I neither stated nor implied that you put it into practice.
> 
> Yes, I'm questioning the NEC. It's how codes get changed/updated. NEC is only concerned with saving money for insurance companies. They certainly aren't arborists, and those who I've discussed this with over the decades universally state that nailing, screwing, or girdling a tree with straps is bad for the tree. As for the installation methods themselves, there is no NEC mention of a recommended method of securing some form of wire to a living tree. Most trees continue to get both taller and wider throughout their lifespan, so I fail to see any wiring method of reliably meeting code, not damaging the tree, and allowing for growth.


 
You cant be serious. The NEC is a very important and respected institution. I consider myself a "Tree Hugger" but think your misguided "Compassion" for trees is a bit "Funny".:laughing:

VP


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Victory Pete said:


> You cant be serious. The NEC is a very important and respected institution. I consider myself a "Tree Hugger" but think your misguided "Compassion" for trees is a bit "Funny".:laughing:
> 
> VP


NFPA/NEC isn't perfect, or even close to it. I'm NOT a tree hugger, and I haven't exressed either "compassion" or anything that's misguied. By all means explain where/what. 

Slow day for arguments and looking for one?


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

CraigV said:


> If you have time to bitch about and respond to replies you don't like, you obviously have time to waste.
> 
> :whistling2:





CraigV said:


> I don't think anyone assumed anything. But the practice of mounting 120v wiring to live vegetation is certainly questionable, as pertains both to the tree and to the installation. I'd investigate low-voltage systems that can use inexpensive flexible cable throughout, and are easier to mount without damage to the tree. Squirrels don't seem to be as interested in it, in my experience anyway. Doesn't cost enough or catch fire!





CraigV said:


> I neither stated nor implied that you put it into practice.
> 
> Yes, I'm questioning the NEC. It's how codes get changed/updated. NEC is only concerned with saving money for insurance companies. They certainly aren't arborists, and those who I've discussed this with over the decades universally state that nailing, screwing, or girdling a tree with straps is bad for the tree. As for the installation methods themselves, there is no NEC mention of a recommended method of securing some form of wire to a living tree. Most trees continue to get both taller and wider throughout their lifespan, so I fail to see any wiring method of reliably meeting code, not damaging the tree, and allowing for growth.





CraigV said:


> NFPA/NEC isn't perfect, or even close to it. I'm NOT a tree hugger, and I haven't exressed either "compassion" or anything that's misguied. By all means explain where/what.
> 
> Slow day for arguments and looking for one?


 
I dont see one single helpful response. I have been involved with forums long enough now to expect this kind of thing. I am quite busy actually, off to do another service call.:thumbsup:

VP


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I would come off the PVC with metallic sealtite and feel fine with it. And if someone wanted a light on a tree I wouldn't hesitate to put it up and take their money. Failing to sell them a pole light they don't want and no work vs. a code legal installation for $$?

I don't like the idea of using trees and I wouldn't do it unless that's what they absolutely wanted, but its allowed so what's with all the fuss


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Victory Pete said:


> I dont see one single helpful response. I have been involved with forums long enough now to expect this kind of thing. I am quite busy actually, off to do another service call.:thumbsup:
> 
> VP


Yeah, I questioned the installation of 120v in live trees, and that's not what you wanted to see. You should continue to "expect this kind of thing" in forums, because people will question something that can perhaps be done differently or better. It obviously annoys you that you can't control what people write, and that will also continue until you realize you don't own the threads you create in a public forum. You might even see that yes, even people like me are trying to help you.


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

Hippie said:


> I would come off the PVC with metallic sealtite and feel fine with it. And if someone wanted a light on a tree I wouldn't hesitate to put it up and take their money. Failing to sell them a pole light they don't want and no work vs. a code legal installation for $$?
> 
> I don't like the idea of using trees and I wouldn't do it unless that's what they absolutely wanted, but its allowed so what's with all the fuss


Thanks for your useful response, I think I will go with the sealtight and be done with it.

VP


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

CraigV said:


> Yeah, I questioned the installation of 120v in live trees, and that's not what you wanted to see. You should continue to "expect this kind of thing" in forums, because people will question something that can perhaps be done differently or better. It obviously annoys you that you can't control what people write, and that will also continue until you realize you don't own the threads you create in a public forum. You might even see that yes, even people like me are trying to help you.


 
I was looking for useful responses, not "Ideologies".

VP


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Hippie said:


> but its allowed so what's with all the fuss


No fuss really, just someone needs to wash the sand out of their vagina.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Victory Pete said:


> I was looking for useful responses, not "Ideologies".
> 
> VP


That's bull, you got your panties wadded because I broke your chops for bitching about posts you didn't like, and from that point you didn't like anything I posted.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Victory Pete said:


> Thanks for your useful response, I think I will go with the sealtight and be done with it.
> 
> VP


Squirrels chew thru lead telephone cable, so I don't think sealtight is the answer!


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Victory Pete said:


> I need to find a type of cable squirrels cant chew. They completely chewed through UF cable that was used to feed some floodlights mounted on trees.
> 
> VP


People have been trying to defeat squirrels and it's a lost cause an your not going to win. Replace what's damaged and move on. :thumbup:


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

CraigV said:


> No fuss really, just someone needs to wash the sand out of their vagina.





CraigV said:


> That's bull, you got your panties wadded because I broke your chops for bitching about posts you didn't like, and from that point you didn't like anything I posted.


 
Dont flatter yourself with your own fabricated self significance.:jester:

VP


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Squirrels chew thru lead telephone cable, so I don't think sealtight is the answer!


Well the steel is harder than lead and I suppose it is worth a shot.

VP


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

They're probably just going to chew right through the covering on LFMC and MC-HL/parking deck cable and from what I hear they will start on the steel or aluminum armor underneath.


----------



## figaro (Feb 10, 2012)

Has the home owner tried a 22.? Great target practice.


----------

